# Ridley Scott to direct new Alien Prequel



## orb451 (Jul 31, 2009)

Just ran across this news:

Official: Ridley Scott to direct new 'Alien' movie - Den of Geek

Fucking SWEEEEEET! I was 6 o 7 when I saw Alien and it scared the living shit out of me for weeks. Hopefully this will erase some of the silliness the franchise has turned into as of late (AVP, AVP Req I'm looking at YOU).

orb..........


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 31, 2009)

fuck yes!

myself and my girlfriend were watching Alien: Resurrection the other day and I said to her "they're blatantly going to make another Alien film", I guess they decided to sooner than I thought


----------



## Triple-J (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm excited but I have no fucking clue how they are going to script it, my only guess is that it's explains why Weyland-Yutani sent the Nostromo on that first mission? 

Either way it's about time the Alien series got back to being good again imo it's highly underated and made an impact on Sci-Fi which hasn't been equalled since, plus it's got infinite potential due to the way the creature takes on the characteristics of it's host.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 31, 2009)

Triple-J said:


> it's about time the Alien series got back to being good again imo it's highly underated and made an impact on Sci-Fi which hasn't been equalled since, plus it's got infinite potential due to the way the creature takes on the characteristics of it's host.



 oh sweet Jesus I couldn't agree with that any more than I do. you got repped for that mate


----------



## Tiger (Jul 31, 2009)

So we'll be dealing with a movie about the Space Jockies. I hope there is not a single human being in the film, that would be a good alien origin movie. If you want a reboot/revamp, thats how you do it. Make an original fucking movie.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 31, 2009)

I'd like to see you A) make that film and B) show profit from that as I can guarantee you an Alien/Human conflict film with no humans in would make absolutely no money, especially considering that the previous films all had humans in.


----------



## orb451 (Jul 31, 2009)

I believe Scar's right on this one and the article itself says that the prequel will deal almost entirely on humans and what was going on with them. I assume that means what was going on with the company, do they know of the Aliens but not where they are, etc. I'd be interested to see a backstory of how and WHAT exactly happened to the crew of the ship the Nostromo found. You could start off with whatever they were doing and then end somewhere around the time that things get out of control. Completely ending with the warning signal being sent out for a great length of time and the Nostromo eventually picking it up.

Remember the hardened almost fossilized looking remains they find stuck in the chair on that ship??? Looked like a giant pilot or something... fucking cool as hell.


----------



## EliNoPants (Jul 31, 2009)

depending on if they're going with the AVP movies as part of the storyline, it's very conceivable that a small group of humans knows about the Aliens and is secretly trying to find/control them...but yeah, i would love to see the alien race that the fossilized pilot from the first movie was from, both that and the Alien/xenomorph skulls showed up in the trophy case on the Predator ship in Predator 2

and Ridley Scott as the director gives me hope that it'll be decent, he of all people would want to uphold the integrity of the original (though i think Alien 2 might be one of the most badass movies ever fucking made)


----------



## hairychris (Aug 3, 2009)

Hm, interesting. I wonder what time it's based in...

Triple-J, W-Y didn't send Nostromo on the mission specifically. They were woken up mid flight. HOWEVER, I suppose you could look at the directives that Ash had once the ship of alien origin was discovered.

Orb, yeah the alien ship was 100% HR Geiger. The fossilised biomech 'pilot' and the organic feel of the ship's corridors. That guy is warped, and was a genius choice for art directing the alien artifacts and creatures in the first movie.

Anyway, Ridley Scott doesn't fuck about. Should be fun.


----------



## synrgy (Aug 3, 2009)

orb451 said:


> (AVP, AVP Req I'm looking at YOU).



Honestly man, I'd take any of those above Alien Resurrection. That was one of the worst movies I've seen since Leonard 6. 

Also, while I agree with you on both of those, I feel it important to add that AVP2 was actually pretty fucking awesomesauce. 

Anyway, glad to hear the original mack-daddy of the franchise is back at the helm.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Aug 3, 2009)

Alien prequel??..... Yes please


----------



## Tiger (Aug 3, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I'd like to see you A) make that film



K Ill get right on it.



Scar Symmetry said:


> B) show profit from that as I can guarantee you an Alien/Human conflict film with no humans in would make absolutely no money



It wouldnt be an alien/human conflict film then, now would it?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 3, 2009)

exactly.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 3, 2009)

Uh...it wouldnt be an alien human conflict. Thats the point. No more than it would be a romantic comedy.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 3, 2009)

It would be cool to find out a bit about how the aliens were created (supposedly by the space jockies as a weapon) and whether they were known about before. Should be good.


----------



## orb451 (Aug 3, 2009)

^^^^And that's the EXACT kind of reboot the Alien franchise so desperately needs. A romantic comedy Alien movie. We could have our feisty alien going about his business, happily bursting from people's chests and just generally being the lovable asshole he is, and then, he meets that special gal. The gal that makes him see that there's more to life than face-huggers and drooling slime and acid. There could be a whole montage of her taking him to the clothing store and trying on new digs. Them walking side by side in Central Park while some classic rock plays. They could have a witty back n' forth over which is better Australian Football or American Football. 

I think in this case maybe Ridley Scott isn't the best guy to go with. Maybe the guy who did Bridgette Jone's Diary would be a better fit.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 3, 2009)

Tiger said:


> Uh...it wouldnt be an alien human conflict. Thats the point. No more than it would be a romantic comedy.



that's also my point. pretty hard to continue a human/alien conflict series without humans wouldn't you say?


----------



## Tiger (Aug 3, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> that's also my point. pretty hard to continue a human/alien conflict series without humans wouldn't you say?




And summarily hard to make yet another movie with the same plot with location tweaks.

Humans meet aliens, unprepared to deal with them, get trapped in an area and get picked off one by one. Enough of that shit. Ive seen enough human vs alien.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 3, 2009)

if you think a movie containing only Xenomorphs would work then I question the way your mind works.

having said that, you've basically written the films script before you even know what it's about.

Ridley Scott is a class-A director and looking at his recent resume, I would severely doubt he would a) take on a film he saw as 'just another sequel' and b) release a terrible film.

I for one am looking foward to it, if it is bad, it can't be any worse than Kingdom of Heaven - which by Hollywood's recent standards is still of high quality.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 3, 2009)

I liked KoH.

A movie with aliens and the space jockeys, yea, that would be great. It'd be an original film. The past few movies have done enough overexposure to the creatures to take away the horror of the first Alien and the fascination that Alien II made. 

But I hope I dont have to see one more slobbery closeup of an alien using his inner jaw to kill a hapless dude money shot. The series needs some originality.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 3, 2009)

this film is focusing on the humans, and judging by his works, Ridley Scott is obviously a man of integrity.

give him the benefit of the doubt, you might just be surprised


----------



## synrgy (Aug 3, 2009)

On the off-chance Mr. Scott is listening: 

I will not tolerate so much as a cameo from Ms Weaver. Sorry. It was a total fail when they did it with the Governator in T4, and I don't think it would be any different in this case.

/mini-soapbox


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 3, 2009)

I think the humans need to be beaten around a bit more. They get caught and just die, in all of them. I want to see soem guerilla tactics from the aliens.


----------



## Triple-J (Aug 3, 2009)

hairychris said:


> Triple-J, W-Y didn't send Nostromo on the mission specifically. They were woken up mid flight. HOWEVER, I suppose you could look at the directives that Ash had once the ship of alien origin was discovered.



I always presumed the Nostromo crew were set up by W-Y and their original mission was just a decoy with only Ash knowing this, I guess that rather like the whole Deckard is replicant thing in BladeRunner it's a matter of how you view it.

As for the Alien prequel I really hope the writers check out the Alien comics that Darkhorse published they've been reissued recently (along with their Predator and Terminator comics too) and I'd forgotten just how many great ideas they feature. 
The original AVP graphic novel fucking destroys the movie versions and if they'd have taken inspiration from that instead of letting a bunch of windowlickers write it's script we'd probably be talking about how great the AVP movie series is instead.


----------



## Anthony (Aug 3, 2009)

synrgy said:


> Honestly man, I'd take any of those above Alien Resurrection. That was one of the worst movies I've seen since Leonard 6.
> 
> Also, while I agree with you on both of those, I feel it important to add that AVP2 was actually pretty fucking awesomesauce.
> 
> Anyway, glad to hear the original mack-daddy of the franchise is back at the helm.



AVP2 was a terrible movie that made no sense.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 3, 2009)

Haha, I went and saw it on Christmas day when it opened.

What a shit sandwich.


----------



## forelander (Aug 3, 2009)

The Alien movies bored me. The first 3 were as formulaic as a harry potter movie. 

Ripley wakes up from stasis on some ship (Harry is with his aunt and uncle).

Something amazingly convenient happens, like the start of alien III. Oh look another alien. (Harry goes back to hogwarts)

Aliens come, no one believes ripley about the danger and they kill the shit out of some people (something about voldemort and magic or some fucking thing).

Rilpey somehow saves the day, possibly with a little help from some worthless side characters, coz she just does (Harry somehow saves the day, possibly with help from some worthless side characters, coz he just does).

Day saved, Ripley gets back in her stasis pod, priming us for the next movie (Harry goes back to his aunt and uncle's, priming us for the next movie).


----------



## Tiger (Aug 3, 2009)

Whoa whoa whoa in no way did I ever slam the first three. The first three are awesome. 

Get those facts straight, I love me some Alien(s)(III)


----------



## forelander (Aug 3, 2009)

My bad, facts corrected.


----------



## synrgy (Aug 4, 2009)

Anthony said:


> AVP2 was a terrible movie that made no sense.



I disagree wholefartedly.


----------



## hairychris (Aug 6, 2009)

forelander said:


> The Alien movies bored me. The first 3 were as formulaic as a harry potter movie.
> 
> Ripley wakes up from stasis on some ship (Harry is with his aunt and uncle).
> 
> ...



Um the original was released a year after the first Star Wars movie - 1978.

If it's formulaic it's because it wrote the formula to start with, ESPECIALLY with a female lead in that role. It fucked people up at the time and it still fucking rules today.


----------



## Bound (Aug 6, 2009)

forelander said:


> The Alien movies bored me. The first 3 were as formulaic as a harry potter movie.
> 
> Ripley wakes up from stasis on some ship (Harry is with his aunt and uncle).
> 
> ...



"He's a nihilist, Donny"

"That must be exhausting"


----------



## Anthony (Aug 6, 2009)

This is how I felt about AVP2



> I'm watching this movie right now, and honestly, all I can say is that this is fucking terrible.
> 
> Seriously, the title should be One Tree Hill: Oh yeah, and some shit from space.
> 
> ...


----------



## DavyH (Aug 7, 2009)

hairychris said:


> Um the original was released a year after the first Star Wars movie - 1978.
> 
> If it's formulaic it's because it wrote the formula to start with, ESPECIALLY with a female lead in that role. It fucked people up at the time and it still fucking rules today.


 
What Chris said! - Chris IIRC you're of an age to remember the original release as well? _Alien_ made serious waves when it came out because _it had never been done before_. It is not Ridley Scott's fault that it was so good that every second-rate hack copied it from then on out.

The only logical prequel doesn't involve humans (unless they all get wasted), unlike those shit AVP films and their complete disregard for the mythos and science of the originals.


----------



## forelander (Aug 7, 2009)

DavyH said:


> It is not Ridley Scott's fault that it was so good that every second-rate hack copied it from then on out.



I'm not saying it's formulaic with regards to everything since. I'm saying that the three alien films are formulaic with regards to each other. The same thing happens in all three movies.


----------



## DavyH (Aug 7, 2009)

forelander said:


> I'm not saying it's formulaic with regards to everything since. I'm saying that the three alien films are formulaic with regards to each other. The same thing happens in all three movies.


 
Weeeell ..... I know I'm quibbling, but the first wasn't copying from anything - and this was Ridley Scott's sole directorial stint. OK it did set the formula, which worked very well indeed. Alien Resurrection broke that, and wasn't that just a cinematic masterpiece?


----------



## Triple-J (Aug 8, 2009)

forelander said:


> I'm not saying it's formulaic with regards to everything since. I'm saying that the three alien films are formulaic with regards to each other. The same thing happens in all three movies.



There's a vast difference between Alien and Aliens the first is a sci-fi thriller with a shoestring cast the second is an action/horror movie with a fucking huge cast, Aliens did what any good sequel should do it expanded upon the universe that was created in the first movie and if anything the first two movies are opposites to each other and not identical.

It's after Aliens that the series became a mess but if you check out the history of the series the last two movies had several different scripts going at once many of which were rewritten several times which is a major part in why the last two movies are so poor.


----------



## phaeded0ut (Aug 14, 2009)

Have to admit that I'd be interested in seeing a prequel. Considering how much better he was able to make "Bladerunner: the Final Cut" vs. the origional USA release... Always loved H.R. Giger's work and would hope that they did more with those origional drawings/sculptures. 

Honestly, I'd love to see the Jim Henson Company come back and do the puppeteering for the different Aliens, if they were to make something of an appearance. I'll never forget the HBO documentary for Aliens^3 where a lady is walking around the set with this slightly large, black, boneless "cat" in her arms and you later on saw that it was the young alien complex-stick puppet. 

I'd disagree and say that the first movie was a horror/sci fi film. The second one was a sci fi/action film and the third one was another sci fi/action/horror film. There wasn't a fourth movie, really...  

Won't comment on the AvP films... It's really a shame that they couldn't have been done properly.



DavyH said:


> What Chris said! - Chris IIRC you're of an age to remember the original release as well? _Alien_ made serious waves when it came out because _it had never been done before_. It is not Ridley Scott's fault that it was so good that every second-rate hack copied it from then on out.





Totally, Ridley Scott's "Bladerunner" and "Alien" movies were both very influential in the sci fi genre and outside of it, too. Still can't watch the first "Alien" movie by myself; scares me to this day. It's honestly the only movie that does me in and a good portion of it has to deal with the "double blind" scripting, lighting, use of moisture and sounds, let alone the blocking, the lack of being able to actually see the Alien clearly for any real length of time, etc. , ... He understood that an audience can be counted upon to use their collective/respective imagination when experiencing one his films.

Kurosawa Akira is another one with this distinction (of having influenced film makers/writers/theater workers all over the world).


----------



## chimp_spanner (Aug 16, 2009)

"Weeeell ..... I know I'm quibbling, but the first wasn't copying from anything - and this was Ridley Scott's sole directorial stint. OK it did set the formula, which worked very well indeed. Alien Resurrection broke that, and wasn't that just a cinematic masterpiece? "

Hehe I dunno man - you seen "It - The Terror From Beyond Space"? Pretty much the same plot! I also read somewhere that there's a link with the student film "Dark Star"...which I love btw! But hey, I'd still agree Alien was a massive contribution to cinema, and sci fi. Space films just weren't so gritty, dark and 'realistic' until Alien came out. And did we even HAVE space marines before Aliens? 

Resurrection wasn't so bad - I agree with anyone who says it should be Ripley's last outing though. As much as she suited the originals, the franchise doesn't need her to be successful. In fact it'd be nice to have to actually wait and see who's gunna kick the Alien's ass cos as soon as Ripley gets involved, you're just counting down the minutes until she blasts it out of an airlock.

I hope Scott decides to disregard the AvP timeline - I mean I'd really like to see something on the origins of the xenomorph but if we follow the AvP stuff then they've been around for countless centuries. I don't know how old the space jockey ship is supposed to be, or how long humans had been space faring by the time of the first Alien film but it'd be nice to tie the two in together.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Aug 19, 2009)

Anthony said:


> This is how I felt about AVP2



Bingo. God that movie sucked. The only prayer for this franchise to regain its former glory is for Ridley to do this. The AVP movies have caused seemingly irreparable damage.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Aug 19, 2009)

am i th eonly one having a problem with "prequels" / sequels and what not.

Alien the original was a masterpiece. it gaves us chills, stopped our blood runing down our veins, made us grab whatever / whoever was next to us in anguish, made us slose our eyes, only to open them briefly in disgust / apprehension.

I felt the same way when i watched Jaws and Terminator

I don't want a sequel, i am happy with the 1st one as it is awesome..anything after is a little bit diluted.

How can you rekindlt that magic after so many years....

And btw what about those sequels then :
-Matrix (should have never been a trilogy)
-Rambo (yep, the 1st one is awesome..i think)
-Lord of the rings (i don't like the films but i know there is a prequel book)
-The bourne trilogy (only trilogy i like)
..and many more...

I sincerely feel that prequels and sequels are pretty much just a money grabbing exercise trying to squeeze out as much green as possible from hopefull fans...SAD and BAD really!!


----------



## forelander (Aug 19, 2009)

ralphy1976 said:


> Rambo (yep, the 1st one is awesome..i think)



Rambo (the 4th one) was the best movie ever, and I won't have you speak ill of it.


----------



## GazPots (Aug 19, 2009)

It may have been a "good" movie (i liked it cause i'm an action movie junkie) but after the 150th bad guy perished i'd have hoped there would be at least one baddie that could fucking aim a gun and kill someone that wasn't a crappy villager.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Aug 20, 2009)

forelander said:


> Rambo (the 4th one) was the best movie ever, and I won't have you speak ill of it.


 
i haven't seen it..maybe i'll give it a go then.


----------



## Daemoniac (Aug 20, 2009)

ralphy1976 said:


> -Lord of the rings (i don't like the films but i know there is a prequel book)



Um... What???

Are you talking about "The Hobbit"? The book that was written before LOTR?  Lord Of The Rings _is_ the sequel.. both in terms of date written, and chronologically 

There's also another 'prequel' in a looseish sense called The Silmarillion, which is kind of like the history of the place (also written before LOTR).

So far as the alien prequel goes, i think it could be done ok, and Ridley Scott is a pretty good director IMO, so it will be interesting at the very least (and quite possibly hilarious )


----------



## Naren (Aug 20, 2009)

ralphy1976 said:


> -Lord of the rings (i don't like the films but i know there is a prequel book)



The Hobbit is not a prequel. That's the "original."

Book and the year it was published:
The Hobbit - 1937
The Lord of the Rings (all 3 novels) - 1954

[QUOTE="The Hobbit" Wikipedia article]In December 1937, The Hobbit's publisher, Stanley Unwin, asked Tolkien for a sequel. In response Tolkien provided drafts for The Silmarillion, but the editors rejected them, believing that the public wanted "more about hobbits".[21] Tolkien subsequently began work on 'The New Hobbit', which would eventually become The Lord of the Rings,[22] a course that would not only change the context of the original story, but also lead to substantial changes to the character of Gollum.[/QUOTE]


----------



## mattofvengeance (Aug 21, 2009)

forelander said:


> Rambo (the 4th one) was the best movie ever, and I won't have you speak ill of it.



Absolutely! That movie freaking dominates.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 21, 2009)

oh my this thread went downhill


----------

